# Vagabond 38



## wjurewitz (Jun 15, 2006)

I would like to get any info on the Vagabond 38 - whether it is good for long term cruising. ?Offshore?

Bill


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

Don't know much about about the Vagabond 38, however I saw this website that details a Vagabond 42 cruising, including an Atlantic crossing

El Vagabond

I also understand that the builder, Bluewater Yacht Builders is still in operation in Taiwan, though they now concentrate on larger yachts. Also the designer, George Stadel III also designed the 42.

Also note that there is a Vagabond email list on this website. You might want to try posting your query on the list, though it has'nt seen much usage (1 posting this year).

Messages

Good luck!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

The V38 is a very different boat than the V42 or V47. Nice room, tankage and stowage for full time cruising, generally no teak decks and a fin keel with skeg rudder and medium displacement. Should be decent under sail. 
Of course, condition is everything in this age boat...but if you get a good survey...you could do far worse than this boat.


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

Cam, the Vagabond 42 is also a very different boat to the V47. For example the V42 has a fin keel and a skeg rudder as well.

Here are some photos



















That'd why I thought the V42 and V38 maybe similar. But I could be wrong.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

True...but very different hull forms from the 38 and clipper bow and big turns at the bilge in a CC design. The only "family" look the 38 has is down below, where the teak stave interior is warm and beautiful just like her big sisters!


----------



## gorwits (Apr 18, 2004)

*Great boat*

I noticed your conversation re the Westwind 38. I have owned one for over five years and it is a great boat. Very comfortable and safe in a blow.
Not sure if you are still looking for one but ours is now for sale, if you want info and pics please email me (I can't post a link as I dont have enough post counts)

If you have already found one good luck and happy sailing


----------



## gorwits (Apr 18, 2004)

The Westwind is suitable for long distant cruising and very comfortable offshore


----------



## gorwits (Apr 18, 2004)

If you want to see more pictures of a Westwind 38 here is the link to my web page
Home Page


----------



## Orestes (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Great boat*



gorwits said:


> I noticed your conversation re the Westwind 38. I have owned one for over five years and it is a great boat. Very comfortable and safe in a blow.
> Not sure if you are still looking for one but ours is now for sale, if you want info and pics please email me (I can't post a link as I dont have enough post counts)
> 
> Looking for one now - wood hull
> ...


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

vagabond is a good marque with go anywhere capability. can do whole lot worse.


----------

